# 1 Year Old Black and White Male



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am absolutely devastated to have to write this but sadly my lovely little cat needs to be re-homed.

Casper came to me after I found him stuck in a tree aged just 6 weeks old. No owner was ever traced for him and so he became part of the family.

As he has got older he has expressed a keen interest in the outdoors and loves to go out and play, climb and run around.

Unfortunately this is why he needs a new home. My neighbour is not a fan of cats at all and does not appreciate Casper playing in her garden and scaring the birds away.

We have argued over this for months now and it has sadly come to the point where for Casper's sake he needs a new home where he can be free to enjoy the outdoors as he pleases.

Casper is a beautiful balck and white male.
He is all black over than his chest and 4 paws.

He is a wonderfull affectionate cat and loves getting strokes and cuddles.

He greets all visitors to the home and never stops purring, he really is a amazing cat !

He is almost a year old and he is neutered, vaccinated and up to date on flea and worming treatments.

He will go to his new home with his collar, toys, litter tray and a small supply of his food and treats.

He is a great eater and prefers dry food to wet food.

He is very playfull and loves to chase balls around the house.

He uses a litter tray and scratching post no problem.

He is used to children and other cats but is very scared of dogs due to being attacked by one when younger so a dog free home is a must.

Casper is such a well behaved cat that you will hardly even notice him, he does not eat a lot and as he prefers dry food he is not expensive to keep.

He needs a very special home as this is very hard on us and we will be heart broken to see him leave.

I would love someone to give him a home who is willing to keep in contact with us and let us know how he is getting on.

We do not want any money for Casper just a loving home but a donation to the RSPCA would be appreciated to show that you are genuine.

If you would like to know more about Casper or just come along and meet him then please get in contact.

He is in Winsford, Cheshire.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Awwwww sooooooooo not fair, your to far from me  he's so like my mums old cat Sooty  i would have him like a flash  x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

If you were closer to me i'd seriously think about taking him on. I really hope that you find someone close to you that will let you visit him so you don't lose him from your life forever.

I hope karma comes and bites your neighbour's bum big time :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Would an indoor-with-cat-run home be unsuitable? It's not huge, pic below.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a cat run for two of my cats.
My father In Law made it for us,and the cats can still run in and out all day long.
Maybe any idea.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish I could just build a run for him but my landlord has said no 

I really don't want to part with him but I know how un-fair it is to keep him in, he is clearly un-happy.

Thank you to the people who offered to give him a home I wish some of you were closer as I know he would be well cared for.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

I am in Lancashire (Rochdale) so not a million miles away. But as I say, I wouldn't be an outdoor home, rather a home with a medium sized run as my breeding girl cannot go out and I don't think it's practical/fair to have one indoor one outdoor (I know lots of people manage it but I'm not sure I could, I'm out quite a lot so my previous outdoor cats have been outdoor with a cat-flap not constantly letting them in and out through the door!)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If anyone has a problem with distance my partner drives for a living and thus enjoys driving and if someone is willing to pay petrol money we can transport this dear boy to wherever he needs to go.  Just a thought xxx I know how hard this must be for you!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> If anyone has a problem with distance my partner drives for a living and thus enjoys driving and if someone is willing to pay petrol money we can transport this dear boy to wherever he needs to go.  Just a thought xxx I know how hard this must be for you!


Awww that's really sweet of him :smilewinkgrin: i'll have a word with my hubby when he gets home  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

That is really sweet of you and if anyone can offer him a good home I am more than happy to cover the petrol costs.

A happy home for Casper is more inportant than money !


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I asked the OH and he said no - two is enough.

I know he'd have a lovely home with Kim if she got the ok from her hubbie.

Has the RSPCA said what they are going to do?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> I asked the OH and he said no - two is enough.
> 
> I know he'd have a lovely home with Kim if she got the ok from her hubbie.
> 
> Has the RSPCA said what they are going to do?


They are going to go round and warn her not to do it again, explaining the possible sentancing for animal cruelty.

I hope it will sink in with her but sadly I doubt it.

She already has an ASBO in place but she pulls the seet little old lady act VERY well when police and such are involved.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sadly I don't think that will change her ways. What a horrible horrible person


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you keeping him now Cat Crazy ?  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Casper is still loking for his new home and is currently very un-happy with his new indoor life.

If anyone thinks they can offer him a home please contact me.

I can try to arrnage transport for people a little further away from me so if you think he would be suited to your family please get in touch and I will see what I can do.

Rebecca


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

YES ! i can have him Rebecca  we just need to sort out the transport now ! Maybe Biawhiska's partner maybe able to help us now after the very sweet offer :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> YES ! i can have him Rebecca  we just need to sort out the transport now ! Maybe Biawhiska's partner maybe able to help us now after the very sweet offer :smilewinkgrin: xx


Well done u!!! xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Midnight said:


> YES ! i can have him Rebecca  we just need to sort out the transport now ! Maybe Biawhiska's partner maybe able to help us now after the very sweet offer :smilewinkgrin: xx


I We are based in near Birmingham so it's up to cheshire then back down to west sussex. So not 100% what the millage would be!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's about just under a 500 mile round trip, here to cheshire, to west sussex and home so as we have a gas guzzling van it prob won't work out. though some animal couriers can be good prices.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am looking into animal couriers at the minute.

I know Midnight will give him a wonderful home and I will be able to check how he is doing on here so it really is ideal !


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes it's excellent he's found a nice home. really pleased for you both xxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> it's about just under a 500 mile round trip, here to cheshire, to west sussex and home so as we have a gas guzzling van it prob won't work out. though some animal couriers can be good prices.


Awww Thank You for trying  xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I am looking into animal couriers at the minute.
> 
> I know Midnight will give him a wonderful home and I will be able to check how he is doing on here so it really is ideal !


Yes he will have a lovely home here  it's the Cats Hotel they come and go as they please ! :smilewinkgrin:and i promise to post lot's of piccy's for you :thumbup1: i'm always on here when i'm not working :001_tt2: i've rung a few couriers and they have quoted £150.00 :yikes:they seem to specialise in Pedigree cats  oh well Rebecca we'll keep trying :thumbup: xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope you find some form of transport  Nice ending to this story - you are a star Midnight!!xxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hope you find some form of transport  Nice ending to this story - you are a star Midnight!!xxxx


Geeeee Thank's Suzy :blushing: How can i resist Casper is beautiful :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Geeeee Thank's Suzy :blushing: How can i resist Casper is beautiful :smilewinkgrin: xx


Yeah he is very cute!! U will have lots of fun with him xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Yes he will have a lovely home here  it's the Cats Hotel they come and go as they please ! :smilewinkgrin:and i promise to post lot's of piccy's for you :thumbup1: i'm always on here when i'm not working :001_tt2: i've rung a few couriers and they have quoted £150.00 :yikes:they seem to specialise in Pedigree cats  oh well Rebecca we'll keep trying :thumbup: xx


Your'e just a sweetie...xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Yes he will have a lovely home here  it's the Cats Hotel they come and go as they please ! :smilewinkgrin:and i promise to post lot's of piccy's for you :thumbup1: i'm always on here when i'm not working :001_tt2: i've rung a few couriers and they have quoted £150.00 :yikes:they seem to specialise in Pedigree cats  oh well Rebecca we'll keep trying :thumbup: xx


do you have any relatives or friends who could help you collect him?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

No not really  i've just rung another lady from the Animal couriers and she has quoted £115.00 the driver is available to go up there end of next week...


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Just seen the great news about Casper. How many is that now Kim?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They are expensive. I guess it's a certain amount per mile, plus they need to pay the driver.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

if you know someone that can drive you could hire a car for the day, thats what i did to go get graycie, it was 110 miles round trip and cost £35 that included petrol and the insurance with no excess


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's a good idea


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Rebecca, i'm guessing it's going to be to expensive to get Casper to me now, so are you thinking now more closer to home ? i was just curious  x


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

If it's too far to rehome him with Midnight, I would be willing to rehome him.

I already have one old cat 14 years old who's getting on in years. I think she needs a companion now that she's getting older. I live in a first floor flat but Kitty has access to the outside and there is a big field just next door to me. If things don't go well transport issues then drop me a line. I'm only in Lancashire so only about an hour or so away.


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

If we all donate a few pennies casper could be in his new home in no time


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is he still looking for a new home?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes Casper is still looking for his new home, with all the upset of losing Dory we have put it off for a little while but it dosn't change the situation at all.

I am going to message Jax and see what comes of that.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

excellent, hope it worksout for you all x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Maisy's Mummy said:


> If we all donate a few pennies casper could be in his new home in no time


That is really sweet :blushing: i've spoken to Rebecca and offered to pay half for the courier ( £50.00) but she can't afford the other half  so he won't be coming to live with me at the cat hotel unfortunately :crying: x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Wouldn't it be nice if some truely lovely people like Midnight could get some wonderfull acolade from us & the forum for being an angel, I'm sobbing..... goodness I cannot see through my tears......


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG I cannot take any more now Jaxx has got me going. I would help with a donation for transport.


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

When i was on another forum (for twins, as i have twin girls lol) i was ripped off by a internet company near christmas time and basically had a little moan about it on the forum, and to my suprise, thay had collected some cash between them and put it into my paypal account  
They were so thoughtful and kind. 

This is something im willing to do to help Casper get to his new home. If we all just donated a few quid between us im sure we'd raise enough to pay for a courier so he can go to his new home.

Totally understand if this isnt allowed (mods?)


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> OMG I cannot take any more now Jaxx has got me going. I would help with a donation for transport.


I know Baloo, everyone is so lovely on here 

Sadly as we are still paying off the vet bills for Dory we just do not have any funds available for the courier, especially with Christmas coming up and my two wanting the whole world wrapped up for them 

Jaxx unfortunately is no longer able to take Casper due to her elderly cat not being very well so he is still looking.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh Bummer Rebecca your not here  i found a courier that would bring Casper here later for £60.00  she is emailing me a quote for another time is that ok with you ? i will pay  xx That is if you still want me to have him of course!:blushing: x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Maisy's Mummy said:


> When i was on another forum (for twins, as i have twin girls lol) i was ripped off by a internet company near christmas time and basically had a little moan about it on the forum, and to my suprise, thay had collected some cash between them and put it into my paypal account
> They were so thoughtful and kind.
> 
> This is something im willing to do to help Casper get to his new home. If we all just donated a few quid between us im sure we'd raise enough to pay for a courier so he can go to his new home.
> ...


I'm sorry Maisy's Mummy how rude of me not to answer, your very sweet, what a lovely thought Thank You :blushing: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

no worries.
I hope you manage to get him


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Midnight just read your message now sorry.

I was just about to update to say that someone is coming to visit him tonight.

I am so upset and he hasn't even left yet 

I know it's best for him and they sound like lovely people who will give him a wonderfull home, I will let you know what hapepns.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Did Casper find a new home?


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, people are so friendly on here 
Did he find his new home? :001_tt2:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry havn't updated in a while.

The people who came to see Casper were sadly not suitable as they had a dog and he is very scared of them 

However after a few weeks of house hunting for him we began to realise that he was actually getting used to an indoor lifestyle and seemed to be relaxing so ......................

We have decided he is staying put !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Sorry havn't updated in a while.
> 
> The people who came to see Casper were sadly not suitable as they had a dog and he is very scared of them
> 
> ...


Great news - i'm sure he'll be happier staying with you.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh I'm so pleased! I felt terrible offering to home him then having to say no because of Kitty being ill.


----------

